# Is Azom dead?



## Rohan Rathi (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, I'd been keeping myself updated with the laptop scenario in India, but Azom haven't updated their gpu lineups for the 900m series and the Exigo is no longer listed in Amazon.in
The 870m they offered for 87k was a great deal but they haven't really updated their product lineup for quite a while.

PS: could have mailed them directly for updates. xD


----------



## ichigomady (Jun 18, 2015)

Nope..
I recieved reply from them yesterday:

GPU currently in stock is NVidia GTX 970M 6GB. Below is configuration and quote as per request. We do have EMI payment facility where order would be routed through Online Shopping: Shop Online for Mobiles, Books, Watches, Shoes and More - Amazon.in

Laptop - Exigo
Display - 15.6” Full-HD 1920x1080 16:9 Matte (anti-glare)
CPU - Intel Haswell i7 4710MQ 4C 8T 6MB 2.5-3.5 GHz
GPU - NVIDIA GTX 970M 6GB GDDR5
RAM - Patriot 2x4GB 1600MHz DDR3
Wireless - Intel Wireless-AC 7260 2x2 + Bluetooth 4.0
Sound - Onkyo 2xspeaker, 1xsubwoofer, Sound Blaster Xi-Fi MB3
Card Reader - 9-in-1 MMC/SD/MS
Storage - SATA 1TB 7200rpm HDD
Optical - DVD RW
Keyboard - Backlit
Camera - 2 MP HD
Battery - 8 cell

Operating System - Windows 8.1 Professional 64-bit

Price - 95,600/- plus tax @5% VAT
Warranty - 1 year


----------



## techiemcgrill (Jun 21, 2015)

Their amazon[.]in listing is back - Buy Azom Exigo - High Performance Mobility Solution Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## rhyansy (Jun 24, 2015)

techiemcgrill said:


> Their amazon[.]in listing is back - Buy Azom Exigo - High Performance Mobility Solution Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in



Any idea who's the authorized seller for Azom in India?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 24, 2015)

rhyansy said:


> Any idea who's the authorized seller for Azom in India?


Azom is the reseller of clevo in India IIRC.


----------



## rhyansy (Jun 24, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Azom is the reseller of clevo in India IIRC.



Okay. But how to contact them?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 24, 2015)

rhyansy said:


> Okay. But how to contact them?



AZOM SYSTEMS

Spying on the competition?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 24, 2015)

rhyansy said:


> Okay. But how to contact them?


You want to buy laptops from them and then rebrand those for selling?


----------



## rhyansy (Jun 24, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> AZOM SYSTEMS
> 
> Spying on the competition?



Haha! This is knowledge building. We might be able to work with them in future!


----------

